# Track cleaning in Z



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone make a track cleaning car in Z scale? I hate to have to do it all via eraser.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Marklin makes one,







This one listed for $110 bucks! 
But you get 2 extra cleaning pads with it. 

Why don't you make your own?
If you look at the picture it is not that hard to transform a car you have into one. A gondola car is good to use so you can add some weight inside.

This link might be interesting for you, check it out and explore the different ways to keep your Z track clean.

http://www.zscale.org/articles/cleaning.html#rollingstock


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track cleaning in any scale*

A grease less silicone spray called LPS1 is excellent for cleaning track in any model scale. It can be wiped on with a small lint free cloth. (a piece of old cotton T-shirt works well)
It can also be applied by a track cleaning car dragging a Masonite or cloth pad underneath. 
Woodland senics has a track cleaning kit which can also be used to apply LPS-1 or any liquid track cleaner. Probably the most widely used track cleaning device is the "Brite boy" cleaning block. This looks like a large artist's eraser, but has special grit embedded in it. A Brite boy rubbed along the rail tops does a great job of removing oxide from the rails which means better electrical pick up and smooth running. If you use one, you'll find out that it quickly gets dirty itself. LPS-1 and a rag will clean the Brite boy. LPS-1 can also be sprayed onto the Brite boy before you rub it on the rails. No matter how it's applied, LPS-1 cleans any dirt/oxide off the rails, and leaves behind a thin layer of electrically conductive, and oxide resistant film.
F.Y.I. The same company also makes LPS-2, and LPS-3. These are not good for track cleaning. They are not electrically conductive and will prevent smooth running.(or maybe any running at all!) Do not use them. Use only LPS-1. A supplier is (grainger.com) 

 Regards;
Traction fan


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*traction fan*

Thanks for the information, greatly appreciated. Regard's,tr1


----------



## daveo228i (10 mo ago)

I have Marklin’s track cleaning car. You actually get a total of four pads, washable felt. There are other track cleaning methods. I use products from Germany: pads, liquid cleaner and a short metal rod with a flexible head. You wet a patch and attach it to the head, then run the patch on top of the rails. The Marklin track car runs about $64.00 from dealers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

